# So sánh thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc có gì giống và khác nhau?



## vietmom (29/3/18)

​
Có nhiều người nhầm lẫn giữa thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc, do bản thân họ có sự ngộ nhận, Một phần lí do đó là do truyền thông cố tình làm sai leehcj thông tin khi đến với khách hàng làm khách hàng hiểu nhầm thực phẩm chức năng là thuốc. Vậy hãy cùng Phúc Nguyên Đường so sánh thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc xem có gì giống và khác nhau?

*Thực phẩm chức năng là gì?*

*

*
​Hiện nay,tồn tại nhiểu cách định nghĩa khác nhau về thực phẩm chức năng TheoInternational Life Science Institute – ILSI thì “thực phẩm chức năng là thực phẩm có lợi cho một hay nhiều hoạt động của cơ thể như cải thiện tình trạng sức khoẻ và làm giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh hơn là so với giá trị dinh dưỡng mà nó mang lại”. Theo IFIC, thực phẩm chức năng là những thực phẩm hay thành phần của chế độ ăn có thể đem lại lợi ích cho sức khoẻ nhiều hơn giá trị dinh dưỡng cơ bản. theo Wikipedia: Thực phẩm chức năng (tiếng Anh: functional foods) là các sản phẩm có nguồn gốc tự nhiên hoặc là thực phẩm trong quá trình chế biến được bổ sung thêm các chất “chức năng”.

Vì thế, khi thực phẩm chức năng xuất hiện ở Việt Nam, để thống nhất, Hiệp hội Thực phẩm chức năng Việt Nam đề xuất định nghĩa như sau: Thực phẩm chức năng là thực phẩm (hay sản phẩm) có tác dụng hỗ trợ (phục hồi, duy trì hoặc tăng cường) chức năng của các bộ phận trong cơ thể, có hoặc không tác dụng dinh dưỡng, tạo cho cơ thể tình trạng thoải mái, tăng sức đề kháng và giảm bớt nguy cơ bệnh tật.

Có thể nói thực phẩm chức năng nằm ở nơi giao thoa giữa thực phẩm và thuốc và có nơi người ta cũng gọi thực phẩm chức năng là thực phẩm thuốc. Tuy nhiên, thực phẩm chức năng không phải thuốc và không thể thay thể được thuốc chữa bệnh. Vậy, thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc có điểm gì giống và khác nhau?

*So sánh thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc có gì giống và khác nhau*
Ở Việt Nam, tuy khái niệm thực phẩm chức năng đã được quy định rõ nhưng đã không ít đơn vị quảng cáo thực phẩm chức năng như 1 loại thuốc chữa bệnh. Tuy nhiên, điều cần luôn luôn lưu ý là, thực phẩm chức năng không phải là thuốc tuy chúng cũng có những điểm khá giống nhau. Theo hướng dẫn của Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới và khối ASEAN, đối với sản phẩm là thuốc cần đáp ứng được các tiêu chí sau:

– Nguyên liệu: là chất hoặc hợp chất.

– Là thương phẩm: phải có tính thông dụng, phổ biến và theo luật định; được bán và sử dụng theo quy định của Bộ Y tế và được kiểm định rất nghiêm khắc, phải đạt được những tiêu chuẩn rõ ràng: nguyên liệu làm thuốc, hoạt chất gì? Tác dụng như thế nào? Sự chuyển hóa trong cơ thể và chúng được đào thải ra sao?Thuốc có tác dụng phụ như thế nào? Hàm lượng bao nhiêu?…

Sự giống nhau giữa thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc:

Một số thực phẩm chức năng có thể hỗ trợ quá trình điều trị bệnh rất hiệu quả. Thậm chí,nhiều thực phẩm chức năng có quá trình bào chế và nguyên liệu gần giống thuốc đông y.

Chúng đều được bào chế theo hình thức của dược phẩm như lọ, viên vỉ có thể gọi là giống dược phẩm về hình thức.

*Sự khác nhau giữa thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc*

*Về định nghĩa*
Thực phảm chức năng là Là sản phẩm dùng để hỗ trợ (phục hồi, tăng cường và duy trì) các chức năng của các bộ phận trong cơ thể, có tác dụng dinh dưỡng, tạo cho cơ thể tình trạng thoải mái, tăng cường đề kháng và giảm bớt nguy cơ bệnh tật.

Thuốc là Lchất hoặc hỗn hợp chất dùng cho người. Mục đích phòng bệnh, chữa bệnh, chẩn đoán bệnh hoặc điều chỉnh chức năng sinh lý cơ thể bao gồm thuốc thành phẩm, nguyên liệu làm thuốc, vaccine, sinh phẩm y tế, trừ thực phẩm chức năng (Luật Dược 2005).

*Về chức năng*
Thực phẩm chức năng Cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng hoặc phục hồi, tăng cường và duy trì) các chức năng của các bộ phận trong cơ thể

Thuốc phòng bệnh, chữa bệnh, chẩn đoán bệnh hoặc điều chỉnh chức năng sinh lý cơ thể.

*Về hàm lượng chất*
Thực phẩm chức năng chứa it chất dinh dưỡng, nhiều hoạt chất sinh học hơn thực phẩm, nhưng không quá 3 lần mức nhu cầu hàng ngày của cơ thể.

Thuốc có hàm lượng hoạt chất sinh học cao.



​
*Nguyên liệu*
Thực phẩm chức năng có hoạt chất, chất chiết từ thực vật, động vật và vi sinh vật (nguồn gốc tự nhiên).

Thuốc: có nguồn gốc từ tự nhiên hay tổng hợp.

*Điều kiện dùng*
Thực phẩm chức năng tự ý mua dùng.

Thuốc mua theo đơn.

*Yếu tố khác*
Đối tượng dùng của thực phẩm chức năng đa dạng có thể là tất cả mọi người. Còn thuốc chỉ có người ốm mới dùng.

Thực phẩm chức năng có thể dùng lâu dài mà không gây ra tác dụng phụ. Còn thuốc thì không được dùng lâu dài và có thể có tác dụng phụ.

Như vậy, nếu so sánh thực phẩm chức năng và thuốc có nhiều điểm khác nhau.

_Nguồn: phucnguyenduong_​


----------



## uyenlam (30/3/18)




----------



## ThuyNguyen (9/6/21)

Thực phẩm chức năng là thực phẩm (hay sản phẩm) có tác dụng hỗ trợ (phục hồi, duy trì hoặc tăng cường) chức năng của các bộ phận trong cơ thể, có hoặc không tác dụng dinh dưỡng, tạo cho cơ thể tình trạng thoải mái, tăng sức đề kháng và giảm bớt nguy cơ bệnh tật.


----------

